# Is the high temperature of the room bad for you?



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

I keep our room at about 74 degrees fahrenheit in the winter, and about 78 degrees in the summer. We use a space heater for our heating source. One day a little bit ago, my grandma was telling me how bad it was for you to keep the temperature up so high. 

I like the temp. of our room. Even if I didn't have a hedgehog, I would still keep the temperature high. Like lastnight, it got to be 81 degrees. I was under all of my covers, and was very comfy. So my question is...Is having a room with a temp of almost 80 degrees bad for your well-being?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Not at all. Think of people who live in the south or in areas where it is that hot or hotter all of the time.


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, thats what I figured.


----------

